# Can We Get Rid Of This Texas Ad ? !



## !46puosxB (Apr 3, 2020)

Can we get rid of this Texas ad that just takes over the whole page ? ! ! ! ! !


----------



## hfrank (Mar 27, 2012)

Just use ad blocker on the browser. I don't get any ads.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

and before you post anything see if things haven't been spoken about before, often you will find ( perhaps not directly) an answer to your questions









Ads are ridiculous....Abrochado O Multado?


This ad from the NHTSA invaded my screen seven times while reading a post with 33 comments on it. I even watched the video on the fifth time hoping it would stay away. Intrusive. Nothing like Spanish language "click it or ticket" garbage ads on a forum that uses English and French. This new...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I asked for help once.
I was told I could find this help at a site for porn addicts. 
Install the ad blocker compatible with your device.


----------



## 134520 (Jul 16, 2020)

hfrank said:


> Just use ad blocker on the browser. I don't get any ads.


I use a work computer for this (naughty, but I promise I do work related things every once in a while!) and it doesn't allow me to install ad blocker. It is an awful ad, and it's actually up on my screen right now. Very annoying.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe use a smartphone at work with an ad-blocker browser? That’s what I do. I specifically added a second browser with an ad-blocker just for SOTW.

When the new SOTW site appeared, it quickly became unreadable until I installed an ad-blocker. It’s ironic: SOTW needs the ads to generate revenue, but their overwhelming intrusion into the content has resulted in many readers installing ad-blockers. Thus, the unintended consequence is reduced viewing of the ads.

On many other forums I participate in, I’ve never installed an ad-blocker and I don’t mind the ads because their presence isn’t so obnoxious.


----------



## 134520 (Jul 16, 2020)

Arundo Donax said:


> Maybe use a smartphone at work with an ad-blocker browser? That's what I do. I specifically added a second browser with an ad-blocker just for SOTW.
> 
> When the new SOTW site appeared, it quickly became unreadable until I installed an ad-blocker. It's ironic: SOTW needs the ads to generate revenue, but their overwhelming intrusion into the content has resulted in many readers installing ad-blockers. Thus, the unintended consequence is reduced viewing of the ads.
> 
> On many other forums I participate in, I've never installed an ad-blocker and I don't mind the ads because their presence isn't so obnoxious.


What browser do you use that's on mobile with an ad block? Would love to hear more about that.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

This may seem counterintuitive, but I recommend staring at the ad without blinking for several minutes. This will fatigue the rods & cones in your eyes to the point where you can't see the ad any more.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

TrevorMitchWyatt said:


> What browser do you use that's on mobile with an ad block? Would love to hear more about that.


It's the Aloha browser. As a browser compared to Safari I don't like it, but it gets the job done and it's free.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

sopsax said:


> This may seem counterintuitive, but I recommend staring at the ad without blinking for several minutes. This will fatigue the rods & cones in your eyes to the point where you can't see the ad any more.


That's true, like a frog holding still so that only motion is detected in its vision. However, we would need to use a mechanical fixture to hold our eyeballs perfectly still within their sockets.

(you were perfectly serious, right... )


----------



## Dave Dunn (Jan 30, 2021)

Arundo Donax said:


> It's the Aloha browser. As a browser compared to Safari I don't like it, but it gets the job done and it's free.


I use Google Go, or Google Chrome on my phone (they come pre-installed), without an adblocker, the adverts are in the feed as you scroll down the comments, which is not very intrusive at all, you just scroll past to the next comment. Some sites have ads that pop up and cover the screen, but it's usually from the site itself, sign up for the newsletter, 10% off subscription etc etc, doesn't happen here though. Something good about using Chrome on my mobile is the seamless change over to PC, the last page I viewed, or the last thing I searched etc carries over from one to the other.
So if you can't install an adblocker, perhaps try Chrome.


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

TrevorMitchWyatt said:


> I use a work computer for this (naughty, but I promise I do work related things every once in a while!) and it doesn't allow me to install ad blocker. It is an awful ad, and it's actually up on my screen right now. Very annoying.


Damn, now I want to see it.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

!46puosxB said:


> Can we get rid of this Texas ad that just takes over the whole page ? ! ! ! ! !


Proably best to show a screenshot of what you mean, and include as much information as pssible regarding your browser, computer system etc. Then @VSadmin are in the best postion to answer and do some trouble shooting.


----------



## 134520 (Jul 16, 2020)

pontius said:


> Damn, now I want to see it.


It's worse when you try to go to your settings- if even a pixel of your mouse touches it, it folds open 9* the size of the ad. Makes it impossible to actually click what you need in your settings.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Try Firefox


----------

